# How to update ThinkPad  X220 with mSATA SSD



## christinekaze (May 13, 2011)

After I checked Renice X3 (SF1222) mSATA SSD User Review, I decided to buy Renice X3 mSATA 120GB to update my X220i, but now MyDigitalDiscount is out of stock. I contacted Renice and brought this SSD from b2cit.com. I attached detailed update process, hope it can give you some instruction if you have not update x220i before.
RENICE 50mm mSATA







OK, let me take over the back side and disassemble the screws.





3、Turn back again and take out the keypad





Be carefully, Keyboard slip connect with blue connector, plug it out lightly!





 Ok, Keyboard take it out.




Take over back again and start to disassemble screws in row.







Take out the back shelf.





OK, Now, we can start to replace the SSD.





Good. It rightly match with slot.





Assemble screws to fit the SSD.




Done. Assemble back the shelf





Assemble the keyboard back.





OK, assembled done. Switch on the PC, looking for disk....






Haha.. Find RENICE X3 in the BIOS





Install system now






System installed finished.





Evaluate the SSD score, amazed me again, 7.8 scores. As far as i know, the highest is 7.9.






At last, test it with CDM, 261MB/249MB, good results!


----------

